# Hampden Elgin



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi There,

Has anyone any information on this Pocket Watch...

The front & rear screw off....

It is a Hampden Champion....It is lever set...The seriel No is 1144358

I have never seen one with a picture of a georgian lady on the dial...????..It really looks great..

Also I have not seen the second Pocket Watch before it is an Elgin...But the face is very unusual...Seriel No 1589598...?????





































Thankd Dave G...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi,

If you haven't done so already check this site out - you can search the data base using the serial number of the watch movement.

elginwatches.org/

Rabbit


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Rabbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you haven't done so already check this site out - you can search the data base using the serial number of the watch movement.
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Thanks for the link..It sais that the elgin is from 1929....

But there was no photo's there...

Please check out my collection...I have just added it...

Many Thanks Dave...


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I have now found out who the lady on the dial is.

She is Sarah Siddons 1755 - 1831 She was an Lady actor.

Her Portrait is in the National Portrait Gallery in London. But why her picture was on this watch, I just do not know. If anyone needs a photo of her portrait, then go here,

http://www.npg.org.uk/collections/search/person.php?LinkID=mp04109&search=sas&sText=Sarah+Siddons&wPage=1

It is the third picture down from the top called Sarah Siddons (nÃ©e Kemble)

Good Luck Dave Gould.


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

*Hi All,*

*I have found a much better picture of the lady on my Hampden pocket Watch here..*

*http://www.nationalg...ugh-mrs-siddons*

*I have been looking for years for years on the web to find out who she is,*

*So at long last I have found who she is. This is confirmed by The National gallery of London.*

*Many Thanks Dave Gould.*


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

:hi:

NAWCC has a Hampden S/N look-up file - here's the data for your S/N.

The date of manufacture was some time after the ladies death.


----------

